# Who's had a cold recently?



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm in the middle of one right now, and I just hate being sick  I get really mild colds, but when flu season arrives... 
So who else has had (having!) a cold?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 28, 2014)

I get colds in the summer ...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

It can happen, there's just 'less' of a chance


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 28, 2014)

Everyone I know has & everyone in the house has gotten a really bad head cold. However....this year was the WORST FOR ME with at least 25 sore throats!! And white spots in my throats on 3 different occasions. I actually just finished up another medication. So I've been sick a lot this year!! I did the throat culture and I never had strep throat, just some viral infection every time going to the dr! It was nasty & it sucked!!! I hope that it has finally cleared up ! But it seems like many people are getting sick with the weather change and with allergies.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 28, 2014)

last time i was sick it was probably 2 years ago! i like never get sick


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It can happen, there's just 'less' of a chance


It's because I stay indoors, since it's HOT HOT HOT HOT outside!!! And inside my room is at about 66 when the AC is on, and some nights it freezing inside.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 28, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> last time i was sick it was probably 2 years ago! i like never get sick


I rarely get sick too! I seem to have inherited getting colds, like doing specific things gives me a cold...


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm in the middle of one right now, and I just hate being sick  I get really mild colds, but when flu season arrives...
> So who else has had (having!) a cold?


Sorry to hear that. I haven't been sick since...hmmmmm...2008. I started taking 5,000IUs vitamin D, to help with SAD, on a daily basis and I haven't been sick once. Before that, I used to catch everything going around. 

Oh, and I think the UVB light that I use to prevent SAD helps, too, because it allows me to make some natural D and sulphates in the winter. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 28, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Everyone I know has & everyone in the house has gotten a really bad head cold. However....this year was the WORST FOR ME with at least 25 sore throats!! And white spots in my throats on 3 different occasions. I actually just finished up another medication. So I've been sick a lot this year!! I did the throat culture and I never had strep throat, just some viral infection every time going to the dr! It was nasty & it sucked!!! I hope that it has finally cleared up ! But it seems like many people are getting sick with the weather change and with allergies.


YIKES!! That's really intense! Sorry you had to go thru that. Hope it get better for you and your family. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Everyone I know has & everyone in the house has gotten a really bad head cold. However....this year was the WORST FOR ME with at least 25 sore throats!! And white spots in my throats on 3 different occasions. I actually just finished up another medication. So I've been sick a lot this year!! I did the throat culture and I never had strep throat, just some viral infection every time going to the dr! It was nasty & it sucked!!! I hope that it has finally cleared up ! But it seems like many people are getting sick with the weather change and with allergies.


Wow, that's a lot of colds!! So just like a nasty strep LIKE sickness? It's so hard to get rid of that! A couple years ago my sister had to get her tonsils removed because she had strep, and it gave her abscesses in her throat... The whole thing lasted about 4 months, becuase the doctors had no idea what to do, and she ended up trying an ENT, and they fixed it up quite nicely 
I'm sorry that you've been so sick! I hope it's cleared up for you now.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> Sorry to hear that. I haven't been sick since...hmmmmm...2008. I started taking 5,000IUs vitamin D, to help with SAD, on a daily basis and I haven't been sick once. Before that, I used to catch everything going around.
> 
> Oh, and I think the UVB light that I use to prevent SAD helps, too, because it allows me to make some natural D and sulphates in the winter.
> 
> ...


Well, going by the general common colds last a week thing, I should be better in a few days 
2008???
I want to have that record!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, going by the general common colds last a week thing, I should be better in a few days
> 2008???
> I want to have that record!


A week... Doctors aren't good with numbers then !


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 28, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> YIKES!! That's really intense! Sorry you had to go thru that. Hope it get better for you and your family.
> 
> 
> May
> ...


Well I work with special needs kids...and they are carries (they touch & put everything in their mouths & on their hands). However I've been there for over 4 1/2 yrs & never had anything like this, plus I wash my hands & sanitize like crazy!! No one else was sick at work. I'm thinking part of it is on my end, just poor eating habits, always on the run, not taking care of myself. I really need to do vitamin ins or something!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> A week... Doctors aren't good with numbers then !


Well, I'm really hoping it won't last longer than that! What was the longest cold you've ever had?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Well I work with special needs kids...and they are carries (they touch & put everything in their mouths & on their hands). However I've been there for over 4 1/2 yrs & never had anything like this, plus I wash my hands & sanitize like crazy!! No one else was sick at work. I'm thinking part of it is on my end, just poor eating habits, always on the run, not taking care of myself. I really need to do vitamin ins or something!!


There are immunity boosters you can take. They taste nasty, but they might work for you !


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, I'm really hoping it won't last longer than that! What was the longest cold you've ever had?


A few months !


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 28, 2014)

Since I'm a troll and I live under a bridge, I never come into contact with humans, so I don't get sick. Of course, now that I've let that thought out into the ether, I'll probably be sick tomorrow.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

Grrr. I just realized I misspelled the title, it should have an A. Could a mod maybe fix that please?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of colds!! So just like a nasty strep LIKE sickness? It's so hard to get rid of that! A couple years ago my sister had to get her tonsils removed because she had strep, and it gave her abscesses in her throat... The whole thing lasted about 4 months, becuase the doctors had no idea what to do, and she ended up trying an ENT, and they fixed it up quite nicely
> I'm sorry that you've been so sick! I hope it's cleared up for you now.


Thanks!!! Me too!!! Oh wow!! how old was your sister? I'm way too old to have my tonsils taken out, lol! I often wonder if that'll do the trick  I was checked for strep & it wasn't but if it comes back...again, something is obviously wrong?!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> A few months !


 I would just melt inside!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I would just melt inside!


I have the ability to breathe through my mouth . Natural when you had lived with colds...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Since I'm a troll and I live under a bridge, I never come into contact with humans, so I don't get sick. Of course, now that I've let that thought out into the ether, I'll probably be sick tomorrow.


That's just how it works


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 28, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this is kinda off topic but i was looking at turtles in google images, but what is this?????
> 
> View attachment 97689


Turtles  probably a comparison between a hatchling and an adult...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks!!! Me too!!! Oh wow!! how old was your sister? I'm way too old to have my tonsils taken out, lol! I often wonder if that'll do the trick  I was checked for strep & it wasn't but if it comes back...again, something is obviously wrong?!


15. Yes, it was nasty, the ENT's had this laser tool, and she was 'ordered' not to move around much for a week after because the area could start bleeding... I think there are a few strep causing bacteria, you might just have something 'similar'. I forget what tonsils do... it could help you though, it seems to be a tricky part of the thorat!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> I have the ability to breathe through my mouth . Natural when you had lived with colds...


 I wish I did! My mouth/lips get really dry if I breath through my mouth...


----------



## bouaboua (Sep 28, 2014)

We always taking flu shots. By God's Mercy, I hope I'm not getting one this year.


----------



## bouaboua (Sep 28, 2014)

And you get well soon. Drink lots water........


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

Ugh, the flu is nasty!  I hope you stay healthy and well!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> And you get well soon. Drink lots water........


Thank you! I can't wait for it to be gone...


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 28, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this is kinda off topic but i was looking at turtles in google images, but what is this?????
> 
> View attachment 97689


Well in google images you find different types of pictures!! At least you found a good pic!! I'm not exactly sure what turtle that is though. I looked up red foots a few weeks ago and found so many disturbing pics that I felt sick


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you for fixing the title!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, going by the general common colds last a week thing, I should be better in a few days
> 2008???
> I want to have that record!


Take vitamin D3 daily and flush your sinuses with a neti pot, and you'll have fewer colds for sure. And if you do get the Flu, it'll be very mild. 

I've been exposed to the N1H1 virus several times and never got sick. My boss once commented on how I'm the only one who works in customer service and takes public transit, yet I'm the only one who never misses work due to seasonal colds and Flus. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

The shell is very pretty, but I don't know what it is


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> 15. Yes, it was nasty, the ENT's had this laser tool, and she was 'ordered' not to move around much for a week after because the area could start bleeding... I think there are a few strep causing bacteria, you might just have something 'similar'. I forget what tonsils do... it could help you though, it seems to be a tricky part of the thorat!


Ohhhh lasers....scary!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> Take vitamin D3 daily and flush your sinuses with a neti pot, and you'll have fewer colds for sure. And if you do get the Flu, it'll be very mild.
> 
> I've been exposed to the N1H1 virus several times and never got sick. My boss once commented on how I'm the only one who works in customer service and takes public transit, yet I'm the only one who never misses work due to seasonal colds and Flus.
> 
> ...


 it would be great to never (or just rarely) get sick... I feel jealous 
I used to take immunity boosters, but they didn't do much for me  and I don't like liquid meds... I'll have to try vitD!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 28, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Since I'm a troll and I live under a bridge, I never come into contact with humans, so I don't get sick. Of course, now that I've let that thought out into the ether, I'll probably be sick tomorrow.


LOL! You're funny, Yvonne! Nah, you won't get sick. I'm sending you positive vibes. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Ohhhh lasers....scary!!



She was thrilled, though, because that meant we all got to be her private workers to do her bidding .
The fun part is the ENT told my mom that tonsil issues can be heredity, so I guess I might have THAT to 'look forward' too...


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> it would be great to never (or just rarely) get sick... I feel jealous
> I used to take immunity boosters, but they didn't do much for me  and I don't like liquid meds... I'll have to try vitD!


Have you ever tried zip fizz? I've been drinking it here and there. It's got vitamins, 0 sugar, & b 12.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 28, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> We always taking flu shots. By God's Mercy, I hope I'm not getting one this year.


Here's hoping you won't get sick. I've never had the Flu shot and never will. Haven't had the Flu or cold since 2008. <knocking on wood>


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

No. I just had to look it up! Does it work very well (for reducing symptoms, etc)?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> 15. Yes, it was nasty, the ENT's had this laser tool, and she was 'ordered' not to move around much for a week after because the area could start bleeding... I think there are a few strep causing bacteria, you might just have something 'similar'. I forget what tonsils do... it could help you though, it seems to be a tricky part of the thorat!


Tonsils are part of the lymphatic system, they get swollen when they are infected. When you're very young they are very important, then their importance decreases. I miss last year's biology classes...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Tonsils are part of the lymphatic system, they get swollen when they are infected. When you're very young they are very important, then their importance decreases. I miss last year's biology classes...



Every part has a purpose! I like biology... very informing.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Every part has a purpose! I like biology... very informing.


You can easily live without them. Doctors do that with people who have lots of tonsil infections.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No. I just had to look it up! Does it work very well (for reducing symptoms, etc)?





Like I said before I'm always on the run. But my husband & I swear this stuff does work. You mix it in with a bottle water. It takes some use to getting to. It has a ton of vit c!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

Like the appendix, then, because that loses importance with age too.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> View attachment 97708
> 
> Like I said before I'm always on the run. But my husband & I swear this stuff does work. You mix it in with a bottle water. It takes some use to getting to. It has a ton of vit c!


That's a long nutrition list!  Are you supposed to take it often?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 28, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> View attachment 97708
> 
> Like I said before I'm always on the run. But my husband & I swear this stuff does work. You mix it in with a bottle water. It takes some use to getting to. It has a ton of vit c!


I don't believe it works, but the placebo effect does  I've been taking these for years! Once you believe something will make you feel better, it does. Our minds are very good at curing us...


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 28, 2014)

The zip fizz won't make your cold go away, it's just something you can drink as a multi-vitamin but with a cold it's good with the vitamin c


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't believe it works, but the placebo effect does  I've been taking these for years! Once you believe something will make you feel better, it does. Our minds are very good at curing us...


Hahaha!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 28, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't believe it works, but the placebo effect does  I've been taking these for years! Once you believe something will make you feel better, it does. Our minds are very good at curing us...


I don't drink these on a daily basis. And maybe it feels good in my body because I don't get many vitamins


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 28, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> The zip fizz won't make your cold go away, it's just something you can drink as a multi-vitamin but with a cold it's good with the vitamin c


I remember a study talking about how it's healthier to eat foods that contain needed vitamins, because it seems that the pill's effect on people isn't always reliable  I think this might vary from person to person, since I have felt that multi-vitamins make me feel better...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> The zip fizz won't make your cold go away, it's just something you can drink as a multi-vitamin but with a cold it's good with the vitamin c


Unfortunatey, nothing yet will make my cold 'go away' because of how broad the common cold can be. I never get congestion/plhlem during a cold, but many people do... Kind of lucky 
So then it's little like a healthy thing to take to improve immunity/health?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That's a long nutrition list!  Are you supposed to take it often?


Honestly, my husband drinks one every day. I don't. But I swear it gives me energy when I do!! I NEVER have energy EVER!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Unfortunatey, nothing yet will make my cold 'go away' because of how broad the common cold can be. I never get congestion/plhlem during a cold, but many people do... Kind of lucky
> So then it's little like a healthy thing to take to improve immunity/health?


Yeah!! I hope you feel better!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> I remember a study talking about how it's healthier to eat foods that contain needed vitamins, because it seems that the pill's effect on people isn't always reliable  I think this might vary from person to person, since I have felt that multi-vitamins make me feel better...


I should probably take vitamins sometimes, I know I'm 'missing' stuff.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Yeah!! I hope you feel better!!


Thank you!!  
And I hope your bad sickness year goes away soon! And doesn't come back


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 28, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> I remember a study talking about how it's healthier to eat foods that contain needed vitamins, because it seems that the pill's effect on people isn't always reliable  I think this might vary from person to person, since I have felt that multi-vitamins make me feel better...


I need to start taking multivitamins!! I'm just getting old & forgetful!! I need to leave stickies or something lol!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

Rainbow stickies are easy to remember


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 28, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Tonsils are part of the lymphatic system, they get swollen when they are infected. When you're very young they are very important, then their importance decreases. I miss last year's biology classes...


I still have my tonsils; outgrew infections by 8-9, so got to keep them. 

Bio was my fave subject in high school! I still read a lot of journals and articles for fun. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> I still have my tonsils; outgrew infections by 8-9, so got to keep them.
> 
> Bio was my fave subject in high school! I still read a lot of journals and articles for fun.
> 
> ...


LiveScience is fun. Recently they had an article about how disappointment works in the brain. 
Now, when I feel disappointed, I can break it down


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 28, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> I still have my tonsils; outgrew infections by 8-9, so got to keep them.
> 
> Bio was my fave subject in high school! I still read a lot of journals and articles for fun.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! I hate to read! I will look at a book with pics. I really wish I enjoyed to read!!! I enjoyed art! I loved art & playing the bass guitar in middle & high school!! Now I don't have time for either! I want to make time in my life for things that I enjoy! Life is so short  like now just chit chatting on the forum with people I don't even know-I'm enjoying this however-drinking my coffee, sitting right next to my beautiful tortoises. I'm enjoying my day off!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> LiveScience is fun. Recently they had an article about how disappointment works in the brain.
> Now, when I feel disappointed, I can break it down


Where's that article?? LOL!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Where's that article?? LOL!!


http://www.livescience.com/48022-disappointment-brain.html Here you go !


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> http://www.livescience.com/48022-disappointment-brain.html Here you go !


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

Now you'll know what your brain is doing when you feel disappointment


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 28, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> That's awesome! I hate to read! I will look at a book with pics. I really wish I enjoyed to read!!! I enjoyed art! I loved art & playing the bass guitar in middle & high school!! Now I don't have time for either! I want to make time in my life for things that I enjoy! Life is so short  like now just chit chatting on the forum with people I don't even know-I'm enjoying this however-drinking my coffee, sitting right next to my beautiful tortoises. I'm enjoying my day off!!


Doing what you like, whether it's reading, art, music, etc--is really important because it helps you relax and release endorphins, which helps the immune system. And the best time to relax is when you don't have.  

I love art! When I'm done with my BA, I'm going to enrol in Fine Arts. I've doing a lot of polymer clay stuff.

(Top frames: upcycled food jars & lids that I covered with polymer clay. Bottom: my tort collection and planets that I'll be using as beads for jewellery.)


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 28, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> Doing what you like, whether it's reading, art, music, etc--is really important because it helps you relax and release endorphins, which helps the immune system. And the best time to relax is when you don't have.
> 
> I love art! When I'm done with my BA, I'm going to enrol in Fine Arts. I've doing a lot of polymer clay stuff.
> View attachment 97717
> ...


Oh Wow!!! That is really cool!! You have some talent!!! That's great


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 28, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> That's awesome! I hate to read! I will look at a book with pics. I really wish I enjoyed to read!!! I enjoyed art! I loved art & playing the bass guitar in middle & high school!! Now I don't have time for either! I want to make time in my life for things that I enjoy! Life is so short  like now just chit chatting on the forum with people I don't even know-I'm enjoying this however-drinking my coffee, sitting right next to my beautiful tortoises. I'm enjoying my day off!!


I believe 99.9 percent of the population would like reading if they read the books that _they_ liked


----------



## wellington (Sep 28, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> Doing what you like, whether it's reading, art, music, etc--is really important because it helps you relax and release endorphins, which helps the immune system. And the best time to relax is when you don't have.
> 
> I love art! When I'm done with my BA, I'm going to enrol in Fine Arts. I've doing a lot of polymer clay stuff.
> View attachment 97717
> ...


Nice. I really like them. Your do have talent.


----------



## wellington (Sep 28, 2014)

Btw, my husband, son and myself all have a cold we are going through. My son started it, then hubby and them me. It sucks.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

wellington said:


> Btw, my husband, son and myself all have a cold we are going through. My son started it, then hubby and them me. It sucks.


Yes, it's always the chain of sickness  Hope you guys get better soon!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> Doing what you like, whether it's reading, art, music, etc--is really important because it helps you relax and release endorphins, which helps the immune system. And the best time to relax is when you don't have.
> 
> I love art! When I'm done with my BA, I'm going to enrol in Fine Arts. I've doing a lot of polymer clay stuff.
> View attachment 97717
> ...


Wow! Those are really pretty! Do you paint them?


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 28, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Oh Wow!!! That is really cool!! You have some talent!!! That's great


Thank you!  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Wow! Those are really pretty! Do you paint them?


Thank you! No, they're not painted, although I might glaze certain pieces to add a certain effect, or add my own colours to the clay before I bake it. 

This polymer, like modelling clay for kids:


It comes in small, coloured bricks and you can blend different colours. You shape it then bake it to set. It wears like cast iron, so it's great for jewellery. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 28, 2014)

wellington said:


> Btw, my husband, son and myself all have a cold we are going through. My son started it, then hubby and them me. It sucks.


Sorry to hear that. Hope it goes away quickly. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 28, 2014)

wellington said:


> Nice. I really like them. Your do have talent.


Thank you! That's hours of therapy. LOL! 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

They are really pretty! I would have never guessed they were made out of a claylike material, they look so real!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> They are really pretty! I would have never guessed they were made out of a claylike material, they look so real!


Thank you! I have a few more pictures on Instagram, if you're a member. I'm AUSSONEAUSSIES. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 28, 2014)

No, unfortunately I'm not! I don't take a lot of pics...


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 29, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No, unfortunately I'm not! I don't take a lot of pics...


You can join and take pictures from time to time...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> You can join and take pictures from time to time...


I probably should! It would be handy... I don't 'partake' in a lot of online social communities, not for any reason really


----------



## smarch (Oct 1, 2014)

None for me! though my sister has been coughing for weeks.... As soon as she got that I started packing in the vitamin C... woke up with a sore throat today though  hope I just snored last night or something... already took the magical elixir that is Alka-Seltzer just in case though, I don't have time to get sick!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 1, 2014)

I hope it's nothing sickly like! I hope your sister gets better too. If she's been sick for a bit, it might the flu  Another thing you can do to prevent cold and viruses making a home in your throat is gargle with saltwater... and helps that nasty thirsty feeling you get when your sick!
My cold is almost gone today, just the nose left


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 1, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> You can join and take pictures from time to time...


And you can post lots of pictures of your turts and torts.  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 1, 2014)

And I could look at OTHER people's turts and torts, hahaha ! I haven't signed up yet


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 1, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> And I could look at OTHER people's turts and torts, hahaha ! I haven't signed up yet


You sure can!! I'll introduce you to my fave Sully, Jumanjii.  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice name 
I love looking at other people's reptiles (okay, and cats) it's so cute to see them all!


----------



## Neal (Oct 1, 2014)

I used to be very prone to colds and sore throats until a couple of years ago when I started drinking ZipFiz. The stuff has 500mg of vitamin C and tastes very good. What also helps is when I feel a sore throat or nasal drainage coming on I take some allergy meds and it usually knocks it out. 

I'm no health expert by any stretch, but the above has kept me free of a sever cold and/or cough for over 4 years.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Oct 1, 2014)

Staying away from small children kept me healthy for years. Having them and teaching them was like inhabiting a Petrie dish. 

My granddaughter has had a cold. I've got something like a sinus infection now with lots of fluid in my ear. Blech.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 1, 2014)

johnsonnboswell said:


> Staying away from small children kept me healthy for years. Having them and teaching them was like inhabiting a Petrie dish.
> 
> My granddaughter has had a cold. I've got something like a sinus infection now with lots of fluid in my ear. Blech.


Oh, dear! Hope you feel better soon. Have you tried antihistamines? Sounds like you might actually have some kind of an allergic reactions. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Oct 1, 2014)

It probably is allergy related. They go beserk in the fall for a few weeks before frost. A few sunny days helped, but the rain and humidity creates problems. Most meds create throat and voice problems, and I can't afford that at present. Musinex gives me laryngitis, decongestants give me nightmares, insomnia, and a sore throat, and antihistamines don't touch the fluid in my ear. So here I am, dependent on steam, honey, lemon, & ginger... And considering actually using a sinus rinse.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 1, 2014)

johnsonnboswell said:


> It probably is allergy related. They go beserk in the fall for a few weeks before frost. A few sunny days helped, but the rain and humidity creates problems. Most meds create throat and voice problems, and I can't afford that at present. Musinex gives me laryngitis, decongestants give me nightmares, insomnia, and a sore throat, and antihistamines don't touch the fluid in my ear. So here I am, dependent on steam, honey, lemon, & ginger... And considering actually using a sinus rinse.


I can relate. I use a neti pot. Best $10 I've ever spent. It might help with the fluids in your ears. I'm very sensitive to meds as well, but Benadryl works great for me. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 2, 2014)

Benadryl is my go to medicine! And the best thing I like about it, unlike other allergy meds, benadryl is ONLY one that doesn't make me tired (the DROWSY kind)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 2, 2014)

johnsonnboswell said:


> Staying away from small children kept me healthy for years. Having them and teaching them was like inhabiting a Petrie dish.
> 
> My granddaughter has had a cold. I've got something like a sinus infection now with lots of fluid in my ear. Blech.


 Nothing against small children, but I understand 100%. Thankfully, I was actually enrolled in an online school after kindergarten (OMG, all the sickness my family has missed because of this! I'm thinking swine flu, THE FLU, stomach viruses) so I think that saved us a bunch of nasty illnesses that we would have sorely regretted.
Something you could with that fluid is peroxide. I've actually tried this before, and it worked for me well... Just a couple drops down into your ear, hear it bubble for a bit, and then a few minutes just tip it out and dry out with a tissue. Few more minutes, bye-bye fluids!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> I can relate. I use a neti pot. Best $10 I've ever spent. It might help with the fluids in your ears. I'm very sensitive to meds as well, but Benadryl works great for me.
> 
> 
> May
> ...


There are pretty ones you can buy too  I saw one at Target, and it was blue and white marbled, it was so pretty...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 2, 2014)

Did you guys hear about the Ebola outbreak in Africa? The first case was just diagnosed in the US in Texas... http://www.livescience.com/48087-ebola-first-case-diagnosed-us.html


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 2, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Did you guys hear about the Ebola outbreak in Africa? The first case was just diagnosed in the US in Texas... http://www.livescience.com/48087-ebola-first-case-diagnosed-us.html


He got while over there, but presented symptoms here. No one needs to worry though. Amerika has great medicine and infrastructure to save his life and prevent an outbreak. Though I doubt it spread to anyone else.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Did you guys hear about the Ebola outbreak in Africa? The first case was just diagnosed in the US in Texas... http://www.livescience.com/48087-ebola-first-case-diagnosed-us.html


It's like a virus goes away, then another replaces it. First Corona, then Ebola...
Edit: it scares me how diseases spread... Like how a single infected person can infect the world...


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't get very many colds because I'm pretty much isolated from large groups of people except when I fly and then I wish I had one of those ebola suits. 
I did have a cold this summer or at least I think it was. I ended up with pneumonia a few weeks afterward in the summer which totally blew me away because I've never heard of it in the summer.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 4, 2014)

Flu can progress into pneumonia


----------

